# Interesting Box Store Gravity Feed Smoker comparison video



## RCAlan (Apr 1, 2022)

Here’s a very interesting and informative comparison video of box store Gravity Feed  Smokers…   FYI.  Everyone has their opinion, just wanted to pass the info along to current owners and potential buyers..  


__________________

Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## negolien (Apr 1, 2022)

Chargriller came out a couple years later than MBGF's so no Suprise they are a little better reviewed. They were able to see what the issues were with the 1st gens of MBGF's and what people liked before they jumped in the market. They are also bigger so that gets reviews bumped. They are close to 750$ so that's not cool. That's virtually the same price as the 1050's. I guess if you're comparing em to the 1050 but then the 1050's have made adjustments over the 560's and fixed what some people said were issues. I seen MBGF 560's on sale for as low as $200 so that would be a no brainer. Was an ok review I guess thanks for sharing. I wish I had cash for the real good ones but /shrug. I love the gravity feeds in general I can't tend for snot so great for us nubs lol.


----------



## RCAlan (Apr 1, 2022)

Just like the popularity of Pellet Grills, Gravity Feed Smokers are making their mark in the bbqing world for the common consumer.  They’ve been around since the 1990’s…  but now since the past 3 plus years, the general public can afford them.  I’ve seen the competition level ones cost as much as $10,000, so to be able to go too your local hardware store and buy a GF smoker for less then $1000.00 and in some cases, around $500.00-$700.00 is nice.  Will there be some bugs and growing pains for some??  Sure, but most issues if any can be resolved.  A bonus that the entry level GF smokers have over some of the higher priced mid-level GF smokers don’t come standard with are…. their PID controllers, hopper fans to control the air flow and the ability to monitor and make adjustments via WiFi and Bluetooth.  Being able to Set-it and Forget-it and have true hardwood and charcoal smoke flavor profile is a added bonus for making bbqing easy.  I think good, honest and unbiased reviews, no matter their origins are very important and they help to keep everyone informed.  .02



__________________

Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## negolien (Apr 1, 2022)

I agree with everything u said. I love the abiltiy to set it and forget it for the most part. I used to have a weber I could only direct grill on it cause I suck at fire tending and temp control. I wasn't a fan of the pellets so the GF was a game changer that allowed me to be able to smoke and grill like a lesser pro lol.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Apr 2, 2022)

Interesting video.  however, for the most part, I  see these as a solution, looking for a problem, while bringing  potential problems of their own.

I can get  set it and forget it capabilities with a WSM or a kamado and a good temperature controller.  

Minimal moving parts and a lot less to go wrong, and with charcoal and wood flavor..


----------



## G8trwood (Apr 2, 2022)

The difference is in flavor of smolder vs active fire.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Apr 2, 2022)

G8trwood said:


> The difference is in flavor of smolder vs active fire.



What's the difference in taste from food cooked in a gravity feed charcoal smoker vs say in a WSM charcoal smoker?


----------



## negolien (Apr 2, 2022)

SlowmotionQue said:


> Interesting video.  however, for the most part, I  see these as a solution, looking for a problem, while bringing  potential problems of their own.
> 
> I can get  set it and forget it capabilities with a WSM or a kamado and a good temperature controller.
> 
> Minimal moving parts and a lot less to go wrong, and with charcoal and wood flavor..


Umm yeah cept u have to add charcoal like 12 more times on a wsm vs a gf lol but sure.. And other stuff.. but yeah ok lol


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 2, 2022)

negolien said:


> Umm yeah cept u have to add charcoal like 12 more times on a wsm vs a gf lol but sure.. And other stuff.. but yeah ok lol


 12 times?  My 18 inch WSM will run 225 -250 for at east 10 hours.  I don't even want to smoke anything that takes 120 hours to cook.

I have had to start a new fire in the WSM several times but, overall, mine is extremely predictable and easy to regulate temp's in.


----------



## RCAlan (Apr 3, 2022)

Interesting debate..  .  I would’ve chimed in yesterday, but I was flying over the Pacific Ocean and internet service wasn’t available.  Everyone is going to have their favorite bbqing cooking tools and will manage to work around any flaws they may have.  In most cases, there’s mods available to improve performance and in some cases eliminate manufacturers defects all together.  If anyones followed my pellet grill journey over the years here, then you know all things are possible if you’re willing to try hard enough.  Should bbqing have to be so difficult?  No..  Heck No!!  Should someone have to spend over $1000.00 or even $600.00 to have a reliable and effective Bbq Smoker?  No.  By all means, if you have it $ and want to spend it, go for it.  At this point in life, I just want something that I can fuel up, turn on and sit back and relax.  I know there are many bbqing devices that offer that ability, I just happen to discover the Gravity Feed series smokers for the masses and I’m quite pleased.  I got mine for $500.00 and so far no complaints.  Is there routine maintenance required?  Yes.  Are there things to watch out for to avoid problems and issues down the road?  Yes and I’ve posted them.  Is the CharGriller 980 perfect?  No.  No bbq grill or smoker is.  Can a Off-Set stick burner put out excellent bbq? Yes they can,  they just require to much work.  ie. They’re not able to Set-it and Forget-it.  Can a WSM?  I’m sure they can as well, but the GF series has me covered.  Overall, the CG 980 does what I ask it to do and it does it quite well.  It all comes down to customer satisfaction, personal preference and what works best for you.  .02



__________________

Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 3, 2022)

SlowmotionQue said:


> Interesting video.  however, for the most part, I  see these as a solution, looking for a problem, while bringing  potential problems of their own.
> 
> I can get  set it and forget it capabilities with a WSM or a kamado and a good temperature controller.
> 
> Minimal moving parts and a lot less to go wrong, and with charcoal and wood flavor..


If all you are doing is smoking low and slow, by all means use the WSM + Guru.  But a WSM does not have the ability to grill or sear.  The MB and Chargriller gravity smokers can hit 700+.  Also, if cook surface area is important the largest WSM tops out at 726 square inches, well below what is available with the gravity smokers.

The WSM is obviously a great smoker and a workhorse among hobbyists here, but comparing them to the gravity smokers is apples and oranges.


----------



## negolien (Apr 3, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> 12 times?  My 18 inch WSM will run 225 -250 for at east 10 hours.  I don't even want to smoke anything that takes 120 hours to cook.
> 
> I have had to start a new fire in the WSM several times but, overall, mine is extremely predictable and easy to regulate temp's in.



So u run 10 hours without adding charcoal in your wsm? lol


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 3, 2022)

negolien said:


> So u run 10 hours without adding charcoal in your wsm? lol


Yes, you can.  WSM is much more fuel efficient than any of the gravity smokers.

The only time I ever had to add extra fuel in mine was doing 12+ hour smokes.


----------



## texomakid (Apr 3, 2022)

negolien said:


> So u run 10 hours without adding charcoal in your wsm? lol




Absolutely you can. 1st you need to make sure you seal up any air leaks in the WSM so you can control the air with the lower vents. Snake method and Minion method are 2 ways that I'm aware of to utilize charcoal for long slow cooks. There may be other methods as well I'm not aware of. You can google them and find a plethora of information to help you achieve the slow burn of charcoal.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Apr 3, 2022)

As already mentioned, a WSM can run 10-12 hrs  on one load of charcoal no trouble.

Also, one can in fact  sear  and grill on a WSM as well.

The easiest way to do that is by using the bottom section of it.

Another way of doing so involves moving the charcoal grate up to the water pan tabs, placing the fire ring on top of that charcoal grate, and adding another charcoal grate atop the fire ring and building the coal bed on it, and grilling using the top grate in it's normal place.

Finally, available space was brought up.   8 pork butts can be done in a WSM.  Two turkeys.   If space remains a consideration, then using a hanging method,  as many as 20 racks of St Louis cut ribs can be smoked in a 22.5in WSM at once.  

But aside from all of that, I was curious after watching the video and I mused as to what these gravity fed charcoal smokers that were reviewed in the video,  offer that a charcoal smoker such as a  WSM  with a temperature controller doesn't, except more moving parts?

When someone alluded to  or mentioned a flavor difference of a smoldering fire vs an active fire, it caused me to wonder if these gravity fed smokers burn charcoal in a different manner than do other charcoal burners.  Do they, and is that the advantage?


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 4, 2022)

SlowmotionQue said:


> As already mentioned, a WSM can run 10-12 hrs  on one load of charcoal no trouble.
> 
> Also, one can in fact  sear  and grill on a WSM as well.
> 
> ...




I recently smoked a store bought frozen duck in my 18" WSM.  I was surprised that I could get the smoke chamber temp up to, and a bit above 350*. (12 years of "low and slow" smoking in it).

Duck took about 3 hours to get to 170* or there abouts, in the breast.  Skin was "bight through" although not exactly crispy).

My WSM is around 12 years old and pretty well "grunked" up, (Well sealed).  Water bowl is about half filled with sand.

There is a huge difference between smoldering fire as opposed to small but hot fire.  Hard to argue against physics.  Your gonna lose.  (Think creosote, from the smoldering fire).

I look at the gravity cookers and think "There's a lot of unnecessary and prone to failure complexity".  A solution to a problem that doesn't exist.  And thin metal that's going to burn out pretty quickly, especially if you run hot temps in it.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Apr 4, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> I recently smoked a store bought frozen duck in my 18" WSM.  I was surprised that I could get the smoke chamber temp up to, and a bit above 350*. (12 years of "low and slow" smoking in it).
> 
> Duck took about 3 hours to get to 170* or there abouts, in the breast.  Skin was "bight through" although not exactly crispy).
> 
> ...



What you describe above about smoldering fire vs small but hot fire, is indeed what I was thinking as well.

I light my WSM via the minion method.  Small but very hot center.  Nothing smoldering about it.  Now granted, my WSM has an oversized basket in it which will hold just under 40lbs of  Jealous Devil lump charcoal when topped off.  20hrs of burn time would be no problem for it.   But my point with regard to smoldering fire, vs small hot fire, is that a WSM, using either a minion method or snake method, is hot, not smoldering.

When I hear about an automated charcoal smoker, with moving parts and other electronics in it, that will only run for about 10hrs without adding more fuel to it, and see a comparison of sorts between them, well  like some,  I'm scratching my head.

The fires built below will burn for well in excess of 16hrs, and steady as a rock using just a fan and controller. The one example below, the cook went over 15hrs, and that single fuel load had at least another 5hrs on top of that left  in it.  This was a brisket cook.  The steady line shows that no lid, nor door was opened on it during this cook.  No coals were added.

So when I see a comment about adding coals “12 times”,  and  I see surprise and disbelief expressed  that an out of the box WSM can run 10hrs on one load of charcoal with the stock fire ring in it,... forget an oversized ring like mine which cost as low as $82.00 and which will allow it to run for crazy periods of time without adding a single charcoal to it,  again, I'm left puzzled.

I'm all for advancements in cooking and smoking technology, and ease of effort.

But I'm having a time seeing these big box store  gravity fed charcoal smokers as "improvement".   With in addition to electronics, moving parts, ignitors and other parts that can fail, I don't see it.


----------



## G8trwood (Apr 4, 2022)

Charcoal vs wood. Different taste buds and burning. What one calls hot another calls smoldering;) I had a wsm or clone as my first adult smoker. Just never liked the profile, likely because of what I grew up with. I also don’t care for burgers cooked over charcoal. We had lots of trees growing up and had stick burner.
The attraction of the gravity fed smokers to me is that you can add lots of chunks to change the profile.  But the I like Dodge trucks, so I am a rebel


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Apr 4, 2022)

G8trwood said:


> Charcoal vs wood. Different taste buds and burning. What one calls hot another calls smoldering;) I had a wsm or clone as my first adult smoker. Just never liked the profile, likely because of what I grew up with. I also don’t care for burgers cooked over charcoal. We had lots of trees growing up and had stick burner.
> The attraction of the gravity fed smokers to me is that you can add lots of chunks to change the profile.  But the I like Dodge trucks, so I am a rebel



Don't get me wrong. I  like gizmos as much as the next person. But to my eye, these gravity fed charcoal smokers are, well, ...gizmos.    That's why I looked at the video and took it with a grain of salt. It's a gizmo comparison.

I see this much in the same way as I see an  iRobot vs a broom or a vacuum cleaner.  I'm thinking;  "Wait a minute.....my broom and vacuum cleaner work just fine, and they get into hard to get areas much better."

Again though, with regard to your post,  I'm trying to follow.

So you had a WSM clone, and you were burning just wood in it?

If that is the case, then small wonder that the profile left some to be desired. They are intended to burn charcoal,  Of course one can add wood chunks, chips, even small splits as well, if desired.

However on that point, in the strictest sense, anyone who burns lump charcoal is burning wood.

OTOH, many briquettes out there, have binders in them which allow them to be shaped into the square form that they are usually in.

But you mention that the attraction for you was the ability to change the profile by adding chunks of wood.  I can add chunks or even 1/8 splits to my WSM, to "change the profile"  as well,  if I like.  And in a variety of configurations.  Chunks, chips, splits,  I typically build my fire with chunks buried intermittently within the charcoal, or I place my wood on the bottom of the pile as in the immediate below pic.   This can all be done without the risk of mechanical failure, and for longer periods without refueling.

Like I say, I see these as a solution looking for a problem, while at the same time, introducing the possibility of other problems.

Lighting this via minion method, those coals in the center of the pile, are red hot,  ignites that wood, and keeps it hot.  Or if I want to intersperse my wood and charcoal, I can do so as well.  20hrs is possible with that.

Why I would want it to burn for so long on one load of fuel?

That was a brisket cook.  I can take that brisket off, and immediately  load 6 racks of ribs over that same fire, and never add another piece of charcoal before they were done.  I have not seen the big box gravity fed that can do that.

I don't care for burgers cooked over charcoal either, and I'll use skillet over charcoal,  or just my Camp Chef griddle for burgers.


----------



## RCAlan (Apr 4, 2022)

Basic Gravity Feed info:  101…

Here’s some info about Gravity Feed Smokers and the CG 980 in general to help the general public have a better understanding of their workings.  So how do they work?

So how do they work?  A Gravity Smoker works with, well, gravity!  The Gravity flows downward so there’s a natural feeding of the charcoal.  Charcoal and a few hardwood chunks are loaded into the airtight charcoal hopper and is lit at the bottom through the firebox door. The charcoal and hardwood slowly burns, feeding heat and smoke up into the chamber and ultimately out of the chimney smoke stack or an exit port.
Gravity Feed Smokers when compared to pellet grills, have less complexity and fewer moving parts.  Modern Gravity Feed Smokers will have a charcoal hopper, ash bin, an ash bin fan to feed the charcoals air for fuel and a PID controller to monitor and control the smokers temperature.  Very simple…
Hardwood chunks can be added to the ash bin basket and the charcoal hopper for added smoke flavor.  Some have even added small hardwood splits to the charcoal hopper to increase the smoke production to there liking.
The CG 980’s charcoal hopper is triple walled to give lasting use year after year and its cooking chamber lid is double walled for added insulation and temp control.  
The CharGriller and the Masterbuilt units come with a charcoal hopper lid contact switch and a ash bin door contact switch to communicate with the PID controller and for safety.  Coming from a Pellet Grill background, I knew when I first purchased the CG 980, that simple, general maintenance would be required to maintain a troubled free operation of the smoker.  
For general maintenance, I spray the contact switches with electrical contact cleaner after every other bbq.  I also clean the main cooking chamber or any grease buildup and I remove and shop vac any charcoal ash that is present in the ash bin and ash bin basket.  So far as of July of last year, I’ve had not one issue. 
Lastly, I wanted to start this tread to give those who were on the fence some independent and unbiased info, but unfortunately I see this thread has been high jacked.  If some want to discuss or debate about other bbqing equipment, start your own thread….  I’m not knocking other bbqing methods or equipments, but this thread was about and for Gravity Feed Smokers and potential owners.  .02

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Apr 4, 2022)

RCAlan said:


> Basic Gravity Feed info:  101…
> 
> Here’s some info about Gravity Feed Smokers and the CG 980 in general to help the general public have a better understanding of their workings.  So how do they work?
> 
> ...



Thanks RCAlan.

This is really what I was looking for, as I had wanted as much info on these as I could get, prior to making any preliminary considerations of purchasing one.

Watching the video, while a worthwhile endeavor, still did not, for me at least, answer the pressing question, the most important question, in my mind, and that question was; * "Hold on...Why would I, or should I consider EITHER ONE of the smokers being reviewed in this video?"*

Though your write up doesn’t touch on things such as burn time per full load of fuel, ability to use large block lump charcoal and other charcoal in unconventional size and shape such as B&B Char logs, I appreciate your write up, in that it has pretty much convinced me, at least for my wants and needs,  and in comparison to the capabilities that I already have, that I  very likely should consider neither.


----------



## G8trwood (Apr 4, 2022)

Thanks for the info Alan.
My HD had the 1250 and I looked at it. Going to drive to a Lowes a city over to look at a Char Griller in person.


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 4, 2022)

SlowmotionQue said:


> Thanks RCAlan.
> 
> This is really what I was looking for, as I had wanted as much info on these as I could get, prior to making any preliminary considerations of purchasing one.
> 
> ...


I have the MB 1050 and have never measured a burn times  but I can tell you I get the longest out of the B and B Char logs. I use a lot of lump but have never tried the XL.

Keith


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 4, 2022)

SlowmotionQue said:


> What you describe above about smoldering fire vs small but hot fire, is indeed what I was thinking as well.
> 
> I light my WSM via the minion method.  Small but very hot center.  Nothing smoldering about it.  Now granted, my WSM has an oversized basket in it which will hold just under 40lbs of  Jealous Devil lump charcoal when topped off.  20hrs of burn time would be no problem for it.   But my point with regard to smoldering fire, vs small hot fire, is that a WSM, using either a minion method or snake method, is hot, not smoldering.
> 
> ...



Hey SloMoQ That is a great looking coal basket.  Great idea.  I think I will pursue one myself.

Is your center, Starter bin removable, or does it stay through the cook?  I start my coal similarly but use a tin can that I cut both ends out of.  Once I dump the lit coals in the can, I pull the can out with pliers.  Works pretty well but I am envious of your coal basket.    

What is the function of the rod across the coal basket?

Is your WSM the 18 or 22?  Do you use the water bowl?  I still use mine but not with water.  I cut a disc to fit about 1/2 way down into it and filled the rest with sand, then foil cover over that to keep the mess manageable. 

What type of controller are you using?  I tried  to make a "Pitmaster IQ" work for several years but finally confessed to myself that the smoker was more predictable and easier  to control without it.  (It was obvious but wanted to give the unit a fair chance)  Haven't used it since and am much happier, and less frustrated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## RCAlan (Apr 4, 2022)

SlowmotionQue said:


> Thanks RCAlan.
> 
> This is really what I was looking for, as I had wanted as much info on these as I could get, prior to making any preliminary considerations of purchasing one.
> 
> ...



In the CG 980, you can use both charcoal briquettes or lump coals.  The charcoal hopper can hold about 16 pounds of charcoal briquettes or about 10 pounds of lump coals.  You’ll get about 1 hour per pound of charcoal briquettes if you keep your temp in the 250*-275* degree range..  or close to 15-16 hours.  If you’re using lump charcoal, you can get close to 10 hours of burn time if kept in the 250*-275* degree range.  Higher the set temp, the shorter the cook time.  You can also use charcoal logs in the charcoal hopper as well.  I don’t have any experience using logs, so I can’t give an estimated run time, but from what I’ve heard, they work quite well and also have a less chance of bridging/stuck charcoal that is more possible when using lump charcoal.  If using lump charcoal is your preference, it’s better to load to the larger pieces first and the smaller ones last.  Also, if you load a lot of wood chunks or a hardwood split in the charcoal hopper, you’ll get more smoke, but the wood will burn faster then the coals, so you’ll get a little less run time.  Like with any bbq smoker/grill, it’ll take a few practice sessions to get everything figured to ones likings.  I like the CG 980  for its features and the price.  To have an automated bbq smoker that is similar in ease as a pellet grill, but with the ability to smoke close a stick burner level..  I’m satisfied.  Are Gravity Smokers for everyone?  No.  Like pellet grills, they do require basic maintenance and cleaning to ensure a trouble free, long lasting smoker.  Are they Set-it and Forget-it?  Most definitely.  .02
__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Apr 4, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> Hey SloMoQ That is a great looking coal basket.  Great idea.  I think I will pursue one myself.
> 
> Is your center, Starter bin removable, or does it stay through the cook?  I start my coal similarly but use a tin can that I cut both ends out of.  Once I dump the lit coals in the can, I pull the can out with pliers.  Works pretty well but I am envious of your coal basket.



I have used your method as well, but I have found that this works better for me.

This is the Arborfab charcoal basket and minion starter basket. Both are perforated.   The minion basket, which is perforated,  is intended to stay in place during a cook.  No need to remove it,  because it is perforated.   The minion basket is removable, for "disassembly" if you like,  or movable from the center of the main basket to the sides if you like to start your burn from say, right to left, or left to right, back to front,  as opposed to inside out.

The Arborfab Charcoal basket is both wider and taller than the stock fire ring.  The 22.5in version will hold 37lbs of charcoal.  The 18.5in version of this basket will hold just under 20 lbs of charcoal.

From the capacity alone, you can see that one load will get you through most anything that you plan on smoking, and without the addition of more fuel and without need to open the fuel door.

If you're interested, simple google the Arborfab charcoal basket for the WSM.  There is plenty of information on it.



one eyed jack said:


> What is the function of the rod across the coal basket?



The Charcoal basket has a bar welded across the top of  it to allow for ash to be shaken from used lump charcoal, by lifting it by the bar and shaking it following cooks and cool down.  The perforations are 1/2 inch in diameter, and so minimal charcoal is wasted when ash is shaken off,  good airflow is afforded,  and un burned charcoal can be re used in subsequent cooks.

I simply shake mine off the next day after a cook, or the next time I'm ready to use it, and add more charcoal and or wood chunks on top of the previously un used charcoal.



one eyed jack said:


> Is your WSM the 18 or 22?  Do you use the water bowl?  I still use mine but not with water.  I cut a disc to fit about 1/2 way down into it and filled the rest with sand, then foil cover over that to keep the mess manageable.



I have both 18.5 and 22.5in WSMs.  I use Arborfab charcoal baskets in them.  The Arborfab baskets are available for 14.5, 18.5 and 22.5 WSMs

As for the water pan.  That 15hr plus cook that I posted the graph of earlier,  was done using a water pan with water in it.

I have used the stock pans, with water in them, and experimented with sand in them.   I found that sand tends to harden in the water pans over time.

I have also used an oversized water pan capable of holding 5 gallons of water in the 22.5in WSM at one point, but I no longer use a water pan.

I currently use a Hunsaker Vortex diffuser plate and no water pan in both of my WSMs.  This sits atop the Arborfab baskets.



one eyed jack said:


> What type of controller are you using?  I tried  to make a "Pitmaster IQ" work for several years but finally confessed to myself that the smoker was more predictable and easier  to control without it.  (It was obvious but wanted to give the unit a fair chance)  Haven't used it since and am much happier, and less frustrated.
> 
> Thanks in advance



I use Fireboard 2 Drive and BBQ Guru 10CFM Pit Viper  fan in the 22.5in WSM.  I use a BBQ Guru Cyber Q WIFi controller and 10CFM Pit Viper fan in the 18.5in WSM.  Both smokers run very close to the set point, typically within 5°F - 8°F of set point.

Hope that helps.


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 4, 2022)

SlowmotionQue said:


> I have used your method as well, but I have found that this works better for me.
> 
> This is the Arborfab charcoal basket and minion starter basket. Both are perforated.   The minion basket, which is perforated,  is intended to stay in place during a cook.  No need to remove it,  because it is perforated.   The minion basket is removable, for "disassembly" if you like,  or movable from the center of the main basket to the sides if you like to start your burn from say, right to left, or left to right, back to front,  as opposed to inside out.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much for the comeback and additional details.  

The sand in the water bowl does indeed harden.  I haven't felt the need to mess with it but I do realize that it's not the very best solution.  The Hunsaker diffusing plate is interesting.  I hadn't heard of them but will look into it.  Are you happy with it?

I have just the 18 WSM, right now, but have a big cook coming up, that will justify a 22.  I've wanted one for years but 85% of my smoking is for one, (me).  The limitation of the 18 is being able to lay out racks of ribs without a rack and bigger packer briskets, also were I am I don't have a lot of days and nights cold enough to smoke cheese and the 22 would give me more real estate for more cheese.

The Arborfab stuff looks great.  I don't see it as overpriced.  

Those are impressive results you are getting from your controllers. I was no where near those results with the Pitmaster IQ but I realized, going into it, that I was going cheap with that unit.  That kind of control would be great for getting some sleep while smoking big butts and chuck roasts.

Thanks again for your info.


----------



## Bell-meals (Apr 5, 2022)

Yes is okay...


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 5, 2022)

SlowmotionQue said:


> Also, one can in fact  sear  and grill on a WSM as well.
> 
> The easiest way to do that is by using the bottom section of it.
> 
> Another way of doing so involves moving the charcoal grate up to the water pan tabs, placing the fire ring on top of that charcoal grate, and adding another charcoal grate atop the fire ring and building the coal bed on it, and grilling using the top grate in it's normal place.


Yes, but you can't do this in the same session... unless you really are gutsy.

The ability to smoke something low and slow for a while and then finish it off with a sear on the same cooker is really appealing.  

I am definitely not knocking WSMs, don't get me wrong. I had one for years and sometimes regret giving it away!


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 5, 2022)

That's why I chose the MBGF. 
Be it chicken,  pork chops,  hamburgers,  steaks...I start out low and finish with a 700 ° sear with a 3 minute or so wait time between 250 & 700 ° ! All with just a twist of the the knob. 

Keith


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Apr 5, 2022)

Well, I don’t want to stray any further off the beaten path here and go any further off topic.  But are we talking about doing a reverse sear on a steak?
I can’t think of much anything else where I’d start off “low” and then apply a very hot sear.

If we are talking about a reverse sear, well then again, no problem.

I use my WSM as a 22.5in Weber kettle.  Below is a configuration that I personally use to accomplish  this and which I discussed earlier in this thread.

Below,  my WSM is in kettle configuration and is shown with a Vortex.  In this case, I’m doing wings. However   the Vortex is self explanatory when it comes to setting up a zone for bringing a steak to temperature and then putting a final sear on it. There are plenty of videos where the Weber kettle, with a Vortex, is used to cook steaks to a desired internal temp and then putting on a final sear.

Directly over a good  lump charcoal,  like Jealous Devil, 700* F is no problem.

I can also use Weber Kettle charcoal baskets as indirect heat to cook a steak to temperature, indirectly  and then sear directly over the Weber Charcoal baskets.

I use a Weber Gourmet rack which has the removable inner section, and liftable side panels.

I can install the center section of the grate, Vortex beneath it, and sear directly over coals if I like.

The inner insert is in fact in place in the last pic of another wing cook that I was doing on another day, again using the WSM as a Weber Kettle.  

The last pic says it all. Jealous Devil lump charcoal, cooking wings.   It is easy to see that it  would be nothing for me to sear a couple of steaks on the grate immediately above the Vortex.  And at more than 700°F.  

And no, I would not close the lid down on it were I attempting to stoke it that hot in any Weber.  Were I to sear a steak over this, I'd sear it with the lid open so as to not damage the lid enamel, which I have done in a previous Weber Kettle, running lump charcoal in it and seeing just how hot I could get it.

In short, I’m glad that you like your gravity smoker.  At the end of the day, that’s really what it’s about for all of us.  What one likes to cook on, and what advantages it offers for them over other methods.  

However I’d venture to say that anything, better put,  or most anything that can be done on it, can be done on a WSM.


----------



## thesmokist (Dec 7, 2022)

RCAlan said:


> In the CG 980, you can use both charcoal briquettes or lump coals.  The charcoal hopper can hold about 16 pounds of charcoal briquettes or about 10 pounds of lump coals.  You’ll get about 1 hour per pound of charcoal briquettes if you keep your temp in the 250*-275* degree range..  or close to 15-16 hours.  If you’re using lump charcoal, you can get close to 10 hours of burn time if kept in the 250*-275* degree range.  Higher the set temp, the shorter the cook time.  You can also use charcoal logs in the charcoal hopper as well.  I don’t have any experience using logs, so I can’t give an estimated run time, but from what I’ve heard, they work quite well and also have a less chance of bridging/stuck charcoal that is more possible when using lump charcoal.  If using lump charcoal is your preference, it’s better to load to the larger pieces first and the smaller ones last.  Also, if you load a lot of wood chunks or a hardwood split in the charcoal hopper, you’ll get more smoke, but the wood will burn faster then the coals, so you’ll get a little less run time.  Like with any bbq smoker/grill, it’ll take a few practice sessions to get everything figured to ones likings.  I like the CG 980  for its features and the price.  To have an automated bbq smoker that is similar in ease as a pellet grill, but with the ability to smoke close a stick burner level..  I’m satisfied.  Are Gravity Smokers for everyone?  No.  Like pellet grills, they do require basic maintenance and cleaning to ensure a trouble free, long lasting smoker.  Are they Set-it and Forget-it?  Most definitely.  .02
> __________________
> Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


I got a 980 for my birthday this year and it's worked great! Ive found one weber chimney starter filled with briquettes and a few wood chunks burns for about 7 or so hours for me at 250⁰. One thing I seen some people complain about with them was the fan getting too hot and damaging it. There is a guy that makes a mod that offsets the fan box from the charcoal chute so it doesnt get hot. I hadnt had this issue but I built one myself from some scrapebinium to be on the safe side. There is also a mode so you can put a grate on top of the charcoal chute and do a quick reverse sear!


----------

